# 70 GTO Cruise control



## amxgto (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All,
I restored my 70 gto with as many factory options as I could think of, all is well with the exception of the cruise control. The transducer make the speedo cable rotate in the wrong direction making the speedometer very unhappy it won't work running in reverse can anyone tell me what I have done wrong? 
Thanks Scott


----------

